# Maccabee at the Groomer



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Maccabee went to the groomer this morning. He REALLY needed a grooming. The groomer put before and after pictures on their Facebook page. https://www.facebook.com/caninecarousel?ref=ts&fref=ts

I'm pretty sure she combed him out before the "before" picture because when I dropped him off his hair was not in his face like that. I think she did a great job!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Looking cute Maccabee!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Can't see the pictures. Do you have to have a Facebook account to see them?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We don't do Facebook either, so I can't see them.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Here's the "after" pic. I added the "before" pic to my original post.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Looks adorable!! Wonderful job


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Maccabee looks nice and neat after his grooming session. He's a handsome boy. Thanks for posting for those of us who don't do Facebook.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Maccabee looks GOOD!  -Jeanne-


----------

